# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Starting the day with meditation & Staying "close to" meditation through the day

## Charles3

Hi everyone, 

I used to be much better at "meditating" but I felt I had lost it recently. I would get up and be more scattered all day. And if I tried to meditate, at best I could do a few minutes. I was just too scattered and yet it wasn't a good feeling. 

This morning I meditated within the first half hour. I have some stuff I do in the morning like drink some water and open the blinds. But then I meditated. And I guess because my mind was still "fresh" I had a great meditation and actually didn't WANT to get up. (Most of my meditations lately have been like "...Can I go now?")

After that I did a little of my morning activity, like 30-45 minutes, and tried to meditate again. Sure enough, it worked! I could easily enter my meditative state and again, had such a great meditative state going that instead of "...Can I go now?", it was more like, "Aw, do I have to go now?  :Sad: "  :smiley: 

So I think unless today was just a lucky day, I want to try keeping that up. And I guess meditating between activities when possible. As long as I don't go too long without returning to meditation, it will probably be easy to enter a meditative state at will. Maybe it only got difficult for me to meditate because I got so far from "center". 

Anyway it was such a good feeling to be back in touch with my own feeling of "meditation" that I wanted to make a post about it.

EDIT - I put "meditation" in quotes because I think it can differ from person to person what is meant by that

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Charles, this totally makes sense. When I do meditate (not enough) it is basically meditation focused on my breathing and once my mind has quieted down I gently focus on the empty space just outside of my body to bring me to a deeper state - away from my body as much as possible. What type do you use?

----------


## Charles3

> Hi Charles, this totally makes sense. When I do meditate (not enough) it is basically meditation focused on my breathing and once my mind has quieted down I gently focus on the empty space just outside of my body to bring me to a deeper state - away from my body as much as possible. What type do you use?



Thanks fogelbise! Well I put "meditaiton" in quotes because maybe not everyone thinks its meditation. But I actually lay on my back and breathe in and out fully. And then I guess... Its hard to explain. I guess I do a mix of different stuff but a lot of times I'm observing my day dreams. Or I will engage a day dream and kind of play a story out with it. 

Sometimes there are more visuals and other times its more like a black void with a sense of thoughts. I guess I also try to relax my eyes or do progressive relaxation. Sometimes I try to explain what I do, so I won't forget? But I can't really explain what happens when I meditate, even to myself. But it reaches me to kind of a good clear minded feeling. 

Also another thing is I have a lot of impulses so I will observe those impulses. Like I have a lot of impulses to binge watch more DBZ Super. So when that impulse arises during a meditation I try to observe how it feels in my physical body and then I have a better chance to observe the impulse without acting on it. Or I can visualize my own DBZ Super if I want. And I'll do 'thought experiments'

I hardly ever use mantras or counting because my mind doesn't really like that stuff. But I used to do it alot. Maybe when I meditate consistently enough my mind will be clear enough just to do one mantra but now manteas feel boring to my mind so I don't make it do it. 

The other thing is the breathing. The full breath cycle. There is a pause between breaths that helps me sustain my awareness. (that is from a robert monroe thing) so I also stay in touch with that. I actually hold a little while between breaths. (Not forcefully to where it will cause damage but just to where its comfortable) so when the airs all the way out, I wait until my body needs to breathe, instead of rushing it. Same when the airs all the way in.

----------


## Charles3

Hi just an update on this. I feel embarrassed because while I was zealous about the idea, and it worked for a few days. I did not have the will power to keep it up. So I can't say if this really worked. This was me more being in one of thos e "I figured out the answer to life" moods. But I guess it was just something I was excited about for a few days. 

 :smiley:

----------

